# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Recurring romantic / sex dreams

## ambersdawn

Help!
For the last few weeks I have been having dreams EVERY NIGHT about my church pastor! They are all either sexual or romantic in nature...
I feel like we do have some sort of connection in real life, and I do look up to him and think that he is an amazing person. But, I don't feel like I have a crush on him or anything like that. Although, he is a young and attractive man. We are both happily marrried with kids!
I feel extremely guilty about these dreams every morning when I wake up.
My questions are:
A) why am I having these dreams
B) how can I stop them!
Thanks

----------


## PigeonSenpai

Maybe you are seeing the future?

I guess you could think about something else while you fall asleep.

----------


## samuraixkyle

Perhaps you shouldn't try to stop them? It's difficult to stop a dream without becoming lucid, but if it really is a recurring dream than it shouldn't be difficult become lucid. Once a situation has became familiar enough you begin to recognize that it's a dream because you've been through it so many times before. While you're lucid you could try any of the known dream changing techniques. The simplest you could try would be dream spinning, you would just spin around while imagining a different dream setting. I cannot tell you why you're having this dream however, as I do not know, but I can tell you that dreams are often a summary of our recent thoughts and feelings.

----------


## RemoteVicinity

> Perhaps you shouldn't try to stop them? It's difficult to stop a dream without becoming lucid, but if it really is a recurring dream than it shouldn't be difficult become lucid. Once a situation has became familiar enough you begin to recognize that it's a dream because you've been through it so many times before. While you're lucid you could try any of the known dream changing techniques. The simplest you could try would be dream spinning, you would just spin around while imagining a different dream setting. I cannot tell you why you're having this dream however, as I do not know, but I can tell you that dreams are often a summary of our recent thoughts and feelings.



Given that the OP becomes lucid in this recurring dream.. why not _ask_ the pastor whilst dreaming why you're having this dream over and over?

----------


## samuraixkyle

> Given that the OP becomes lucid in this recurring dream.. why not _ask_ the pastor whilst dreaming why you're having this dream over and over?



 That's a wonderful suggestion ^.^

----------


## gab

Recurring dream usually means there is an issue in your life that you have not resolved. But to resolve it, you have to first realize what the issue is. I think you have to be honest with yourself when asking yourself a question if you have romantic feelings towards this person, even if it will be unwanted or hurtful.

Lets say you realize you do have feelings for him. Sit down somewhere where you can have peace and quiet and try to solve your problem. Even if you say in your mind that you are both married and you can't start anything with him, that's not enough. You need to hear yourself say that and make a decision about it. That's what I would do, anyway.

----------


## ThisWitheredMan

For what it's worth, I don't think it's anything you should feel guilty about. Even if you do come to discover you have sexual/romantic feelings towards your pastor, just having feelings is nothing to be guilty about, you can hardly control it.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I have something similar to your situation, but the only difference is that there is some kind of fate going on with my recurring dreams with someone and i can't stop it, it will stop for some 3-4days but will only come back. Because me and him are trying to avoid it but we know it can't be done this way, i agree to what Gab says.
And i also agree it can be a future thing also. Me and this other person is actually inevitable and more on fate.

----------

